# living in a storage unit?



## Sexyrexy1989 (Sep 15, 2012)

ive been reading alot of.news stories lately about how due to.the recession alot of people have started doing this
Has anyone heard of anyone or had any expierience doing this?
Successfully?


----------



## Zoshpermanent (Sep 15, 2012)

is there an related article?? if so post it


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 16, 2012)

this really isnt anything new, shit i think theres half a issue of a older cometbus issue based around it. ive helped friends move stuff in and out of storage units and damn near everyone had security cameras to prevent this kind of thing. these companies have caught on to the living in a hole for 65 bucks a month thing. but security cameras aside its not completly bullshit. i think by law they have to have outlets inside so you could set up a lamp or a hot plate or something, but again, alot of these places have a auto-teller type deal that lets you in and out and im sure they would catch on to a person walking in and out and not leaving. not to mention there is zero ventillation in storage units, it would be either ungodly hot, or fucking freezing. youd be better off cracking a squat.


----------



## Noble Savage (Sep 16, 2012)

people probably been doing it since they became popular...dude gets evicted has no place to stay has to put stuff in unit ...unit looks better than place evicted from...ding ding ding


----------



## Earth (Sep 16, 2012)

theres an old factory across the river which was converted to cold storage units, and it took no time at all for the rabble to move in.
problem was, they chose the river which i am the caretaker of to be their garbage dump.
after dealing with bags of shit hanging in trees which they chucked out of the fire escape door up top, i hurled some pretty good verbage regarding the chopping off of some heads if mother earth is not to be respected.
problem solved, and the rabble still live happily ever after......


----------



## bryanpaul (Sep 16, 2012)

i bet there's a chance if you found a mom and pop type place, not a corporately owned place....you might be able to talk 'em into letting you do it...maybe in exchange for some work or something....that's a longshot though


----------



## scatwomb (Sep 16, 2012)

There are plenty of storage units in smaller towns that only have a pad lock for the entrance, rather than electronic key codes. If you're sneaky and not stupidly loud, I am sure you could get away with something like that for a while. 

But, I dunno, they probably keep a pretty close eye on things.


----------



## Zoshpermanent (Sep 16, 2012)

I dont think there is anything against it - just if something is of value enough to someone for them to pay monthly storage for then they generally dont want sketched out punk kids hanging around it - ya know - bad for business.


----------



## Noble Savage (Sep 16, 2012)

on a side note those storage shows bug me ... your basically profiting on the misfortune of others and often with no regard...

I sold a house full of stuff cheap just to get away from the monthly unit [email protected] one time I was making 55k a year building homes so I had a lot of "stuff" ...now I'm almost down to what I can carry


----------



## finn (Sep 18, 2012)

I haven't done this, but this is an option for people who can't pay regular rent and don't want to give up their stuff. If you don't have that much stuff, then it's not that worth it to go this route. A better option is having an artist studio to covertly live in, which will have better amenities, though technically you're not supposed to live in there either- and if you are an artist, it's a plus! I've had a few friends go the latter route.


----------

